# Besuchen Sie PCGH auf der Cebit und gewinnen Sie eine Geforce GTX 560 Ti oder weitere Preise im Wert von mehr als 3.000 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Besuchen Sie PCGH auf der Cebit und gewinnen Sie eine Geforce GTX 560 Ti oder weitere Preise im Wert von mehr als 3.000 Euro gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Besuchen Sie PCGH auf der Cebit und gewinnen Sie eine Geforce GTX 560 Ti oder weitere Preise im Wert von mehr als 3.000 Euro


----------



## na:L (15. Februar 2011)

und da sind wa dabei.. .


----------



## Monstermoe (15. Februar 2011)

Warum immer so spät dann ist es doch immer total voll


----------



## xTc (15. Februar 2011)

> ...und einer noch nicht verfügbaren Intel-Sechskern-CPU bereit...



i7-990X?! 


> ...am 01., 02., und 03. März (also Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag) von 16 bis 17:30 Uhr statt...



Ich hoffe es werden viele Leute da sein.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Februar 2011)

@PCGH

Dienstag bis Donnerstag...schade ! Dann kann ich nicht teilnehmen.

Warum nicht am Samstag, wenn die arbeitende Bevölkerung auch die Möglichkeit hat, zur CeBIT zu fahren ?!


----------



## Dartwurst (15. Februar 2011)

Das will ich sehen. Obwohl die Termine nicht so zusagen.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## xTc (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe, Asus hat dieses Jahr eine andere Bühne als bei der letzten GamesCom.

Ideal war die Bühne aus dem Jahr 2009, da war gegenüber der Bühne eine Tribüne auf der man sitzen konnte. Man konnte von oben auf die Bühne und die Show heruntersehen. War sehr angenehm. Vorallem wurde die Bühne nicht zu sehr umlagert. Bei der letzten GamesCom war es hinterher leider nicht mehr so schön, da einige schon auf der Bühne waren...

Ihr oder Asus solltet euch da was einfallen lassen, damit sich die Menschen nicht direkt vor der Bühne zusammen quetschen, sondern damit etwas Platz ist. So sieht man dann auch, was auf dem Bildschirm vor dem Tisch gerade gezeigt wird. 

Wie gesagt, Asus soll einfach die Tribüne aus 2009 wieder aufbauen. 


Gruß


----------



## Daniel_M (16. Februar 2011)

Monstermoe schrieb:


> Warum immer so spät dann ist es doch immer total voll



Überleg mal bitte aus unserer Perspektive: Wir wollen die Show doch auch lieber 150 Leuten zeigen statt 15. 




freyny80 schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Dienstag bis Donnerstag...schade ! Dann kann ich nicht teilnehmen.
> 
> Warum nicht am Samstag, wenn die arbeitende Bevölkerung auch die Möglichkeit hat, zur CeBIT zu fahren ?!




Am Wochenende war leider kein Slot auf der Bühne mehr verfügbar.






xTc schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Asus soll einfach die Tribüne aus 2009 wieder aufbauen.



Ja, die Tribüne hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Die hat aber natürlich auch viel Platz und dem Standbetreiber dementsprechend viel Geld gekostet. Ich frage bei Asus nach, wie die Bühne genau aussieht.


----------



## xTc (16. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Ja, die Tribüne hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Die hat aber natürlich auch viel Platz und dem Standbetreiber dementsprechend viel Geld gekostet. Ich frage bei Asus nach, wie die Bühne genau aussieht.



Wäre super. Dann kann ich schauen, welche Equipment ich mitnehmen muss. Gibt es die Bühne, brauche ich kein Aufsteckblitz einpacken. 


Gruß


----------



## Henninges (18. Februar 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Dienstag bis Donnerstag...schade !
> Warum nicht am Samstag, wenn die arbeitende Bevölkerung auch die Möglichkeit hat, zur CeBIT zu fahren ?!



find das auch völlig für'n po...da bin ich seit jahren endlich mal wieder auf der cebit und kann meine liblingsredakteure nict persönlich treffen...wie doof ist das denn...


----------



## FloTalon (19. Februar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> find das auch völlig für'n po...da bin ich seit jahren endlich mal wieder auf der cebit und kann meine liblingsredakteure nict persönlich treffen...wie doof ist das denn...



Ich bin wie die letzten jahre auch erst Freitag vor Ort, da wirds wieder nichts mit PCGH treffen 
Na ja schade


----------



## Bennz (22. Februar 2011)

geilo, freier eintritt und noch nen gewinnspiel. weiter so Pcgh 


Edit:  Jetzt wiss ich wenigsten wo ich hin muss zum GTX560 abhollen xD
sollte ich eine Gewinnen, gibt es Hier im Forum einen Thread von mir, wo es dann eine Gtx460 von mir zu Gewinnen gibt.
nur vesand müsste der Gewinner dann Zahlen. also PCGH entäuscht mich und eure Leser nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Februar 2011)

Sehr schade, bin leider nur am Samstag da, da es unter der Woche net geht


----------



## Dommerle (24. Februar 2011)

Cool, aber leider ist Hannover zu weit weg für mich...


----------



## david430 (24. Februar 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> geilo, freier eintritt und noch nen gewinnspiel. weiter so Pcgh
> 
> 
> Edit:  Jetzt wiss ich wenigsten wo ich hin muss zum GTX560 abhollen xD
> ...



sehr ehrenwert von Dir! die anderen an deinem glück dann teilhaben zu lassen! drücke Dir die daumen!


----------



## X Broster (24. Februar 2011)

Wie die meisten kann ich ebenfalls nur am Samstag, 

ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg mit dem Stand.


----------



## pixelflair (24. Februar 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Wäre super. Dann kann ich schauen, welche Equipment ich mitnehmen muss. Gibt es die Bühne, brauche ich kein Aufsteckblitz einpacken.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
war letztes jahr ja mit dslr für pcghx da und ohne mein metz wäre ich glau bich aufgeschmissen gewesen  weil halle doch recht "dunkel" war


----------



## Tobias312 (1. März 2011)

Vielen Dank an die PCGH für den Corsair Survivor!! - Kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen!


----------



## Dommerle (2. März 2011)

Tobias312 schrieb:


> Corsair Survivor


 
Was soll das sein?
Also ich kenne nur den Hersteller Corsair und das Gehäuse Survivor von BitFenix... 

Geile Sache mit dem PCGH-Stand. Schade, dass ich nicht hin kann.


----------



## ersguterjunge (2. März 2011)

Der Corsair Survivor ist ein USB-Stick.


----------



## headcracker (2. März 2011)

Ich musste heute leider mit leeren Händen heim. 

Bin zwar von Anfang bis Ende dabei gewesen, aber nicht mal ein Kugelschreiber oder eine Wasserflasche ("die ist aber leer" ) konnte ich abgreifen. Von höherwertigen Preisen ganz zu schweigen. Hätte natürlich gern auch Nfs Shift gespielt.
Aber bei den vllt 50 Leuten wars halt nicht so einfach, auch mal dranzukommen ... vor allem weil mehrmals irgendjemand den Strom abgeschaltet hat 
Dabei hätte ich wirklich so ein Mauspad gebrauchen können. Oder noch besser, das MB. Ich brauch unbedingt ein neues.

Ich glaube, ich war zu unauffällig ... nächstes Mal ziehe ich irgendein verrücktes Kostüm an, dann gibt mir der Daniel bestimmt auch was


----------



## Daniel_M (2. März 2011)

headcracker schrieb:


> vor allem weil mehrmals irgendjemand den Strom abgeschaltet hat




Bitte? Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

headcracker schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich war zu unauffällig ... nächstes Mal ziehe ich irgendein verrücktes Kostüm an, dann gibt mir der Daniel bestimmt auch was


Ich habe gehört, Leute mit Sonnenbrille sind beim BenchMarc besonders beliebt


----------



## headcracker (3. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, Leute mit Sonnenbrille sind beim BenchMarc besonders beliebt


 
Jo stimmt. 
Aber gestern war ja hauptsächlich Daniel der Preise-Verteiler, neben seiner Tätigkeit als Stromabschalter 

Aber war ne super Show, auf jeden Fall! 
Nur schade, dass ich heute nicht dabei sein kann 


EDIT: Könnt ihr mir nicht nen schönen Preis zuschicken? 
Schönes MB oder so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. März 2011)

Nun habe ich das dritte mal in Folge seit 2009 etwas bei euch gewonnen und jedes Mal im Wert von über 100 €. 
Vielen vielen Dank!!! Das goldige Netzteil ist bei mir wunderbar aufgehoben. 
Darf ich eigentlich diesmal schon Wünsche für die Gamescom äußern? 
Was muss ich dann tun um ein viertes Mal so etwas hochwertiges zu bekommen?
In Hotpants kommen wie die hübschen Ladys von Thermaltake? 

Vielen Dank an den Daniel!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

DU warst das?  



> In Hotpants kommen wie die hübschen Ladys von Thermaltake?


*+1* why not ...


----------



## Mischk@ (3. März 2011)

Könnt ihr nicht nächstes Jahr mal eure Events auf das letzte drittel der Cebit verlagern ? Ich war jetzt 3 mal da und ich hab euch nie gesehen, weil ich wegen der Arbeit nur am Wochenende Zeit habe... Es gibt besimmt mehrere User, die das auch betrifft...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

Vermutlich eher nicht, da wir am WE auch gerne mal unsere Ruhe haben möchten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. März 2011)

1. Was für nette Bilder? 
und
2. Painkiller is nicht mein Schatzl, da verwechselst du mich wohl.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

1) Wenn mein armes X100e fertig mit umwandeln ist
2) ah
3) Der Vergleich mit den TT babes ist weit hergeholt, du warst ja (heute) eingepackt wie ein Eskimo 
4) Während der Show noch ...da war doch was, den Name kenn ich
5) Alle Leute müssen nächstes Mal Realname + Nick angeben


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. März 2011)

Hey, es war arschkalt draußen, also zwischen den Hallen, zweitens bin ich ein anständiges Mädel und außerdem Besucher und nicht Hostess gewesen. 
Davon abgesehen brauch ich nur einmal darüber nachdenken, ob ich wirklich so leicht bekleidet auf eine "Männermesse" gehen würde.
Zu Beginn der Show stand nen älterer Herr widerlich dicht an mir dran und hat meinen Popo gewärmt....*wäh* 
...soviel dazu....

Ich freu mich schon  aufs Schrauben am Samstag, dann kann ich mein SP E6 wohl endlich in Rente schicken. 

Mal ehrlich, wie rot war ich eigentlich beim Zocken?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

Es ging *g* muss mal nach den Shots schauen ... kommst du auf die Gamescom?


----------



## GoldenMic (3. März 2011)

Danke für das T-Sirt, den Kuli, das Array 2 und das Asus CineVibe weiß, war sehr geil heute  
Nächstes mal klatscht ich mal nicht so viel 

Und hier noch ein Bild


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2011)

Das Bild ist ja sogar brauchbar. O-Ton von _Skynake_ in dem Zusammenhang: "Du siehst in echt weit besser (oder war es älter?) aus als auf dem Bild im Heft" ...  WTF


----------



## GoldenMic (3. März 2011)

Ja, dann wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem Bild 
Ich suche morgen auch mal noch andere Fotos von der Messe raus, hab noch ein paar andere Sachen fotografiert.

Hoffe man sieht sich nächstes Jahr wieder, Games Com ist mir wohl zu weit weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ja sogar brauchbar. O-Ton von _Skynake_ in dem Zusammenhang: "Du siehst in echt weit besser (oder war es älter?) aus als auf dem Bild im Heft" ...  WTF


 
Auf dem Bild im Heft sieht du aus wie 15. 
Du solltest echt mal ein neues einbauen, dass du geschmeidig rüberkommst, sieht man ja auf dem Bild von GoldenMic.


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. März 2011)

War gestern wärend der PCGH Show da, GEILLLLLL 

@ PCGH

Habt ihr eigendlich das zerschossene Win wieder hinbekommen? 
Fands aber schade das der "Bluescreenlord" so heftig extra Zeit bekommen hat, hätte ja noch einer mitmachen können in der Zeit  (ich?  )


----------



## ocjulchen (4. März 2011)

ich war auch gestern da  Marc und Daniel , hab von euch nen paar Bilder , darf man die hochstellen ? 

und Daniel Danke noch mla fürs Gamepad , läuft hier schon fleißig


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2011)

Schick mir die Bilder bitte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

ocjulchen schrieb:


> ich war auch gestern da  Marc und Daniel , hab von euch nen paar Bilder , darf man die hochstellen ?



Mach doch ein Album draus, dann kann es sich jeder angucken und da das eine öffentliche Vorführung war, liegen die Rechte an den Bildern bei dir.


----------



## ocjulchen (4. März 2011)

neeein , so böse bin ich nicht , marc hat damals auch die Bilder von mir geschickt bekommen von der GC , mit seiner schicken Sonnenbrille 

p.s. 

uiii gleiches mainboard sehe ich grade ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. März 2011)

> 1) Wenn mein armes X100e fertig mit umwandeln ist


Das hab ich nun irgendwie nicht verstanden! 
Schätze du verwechselst mich irgendwie.
Was soll damit gemeint sein?
Edit: Ah, das ist ein Notebook... ja und? 



> kommst du auf die Gamescom?


Relativ wahrscheinlich.
Bekomm ich denn wieder was? 
Darf ich übrigens Wünsche äußern? 
Ich bekam bisher immer genau das was ich brauchen konnte und diesmal fiel es mir wirklich schon schwer, etwas passendes von Interesse zu finden.


----------



## ocjulchen (4. März 2011)

Marc ich bin jedenfalks da ! Und frau madame , jaa bekommst uns nerds


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. März 2011)

@ kaki

Schauen wir mal  melde dich dann mal *g*

@ julchen

THX


----------



## ocjulchen (5. März 2011)

grad mal bilder gesichtet , das gibst nicht größtenteils nur PCGH Leute drauf  sollte wohl nicht den ganzen tag beim Asus stand gammeln 

@ Marc

werd die bilder die zu gebrauchen sind gleich mal packen und dir dann nen link per PN schicken


hmm und ich sollt mit dringend ein PCGH shirt besorgen , schon zwei mal auf der show bzw 3 mal wenn man die 2 mal auf der GC mitrechnet und immer noch keins


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hey, es war arschkalt draußen, also zwischen den Hallen, zweitens bin ich ein anständiges Mädel und außerdem Besucher und nicht Hostess gewesen.
> Davon abgesehen brauch ich nur einmal darüber nachdenken, ob ich wirklich so leicht bekleidet auf eine "Männermesse" gehen würde.
> Zu Beginn der Show stand nen älterer Herr widerlich dicht an mir dran und hat meinen Popo gewärmt....*wäh*
> ...soviel dazu....
> ...


 
Und sowas verpasst man wieder, war klar . 

@Marc: Sind die Bilder brauchbar? Habt ihr noch vom HbF zur Unterkunft gefunden und die News fertiggetippt ?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. März 2011)

Was meinst du denn verpasst zu haben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2011)

Bessere Motive als Daniel und mich *lach*


----------



## GoldenMic (7. März 2011)

@ocjulchen: 
also nen republic of gamers shirt hätt ich noch in L


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2011)

Ich meinte jetzt allgemein den Donnerstag . Dienstag und Mittwoch war ich ja dabei und hab die Cam gequält .


----------

